# Need A New Shower Light - Residential



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would never install a surface fixture in a shower. I will add I use recessed cans and have never had issue with water using the proper trims. They make a trim that is LED and wet location. The H99 Halo cans are 4" and have a nice wet location mr 16 bulb setup for a shower.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

410.10(D) HB commentary basically states we're to consider all those folks looking to do some electrical work while in the shower .....~CS~


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't say that I've ever observed any special service issues with recessed lighting in showers when the proper trims were used.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd that MD, but i have seen quite a few shower fans die an ugly death


~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

How about a link to that fixture?


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

you can buy the watertight fixtures, marine style looking, or just get a 4" potlight and waterproof trim with a par20 led


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw these at the SH. Damp and wet listed.

It will look like you have a can above the shower.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...s.lighting!energy_efficiency!residential.html


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> 410.10(D) HB commentary basically states we're to consider all those folks looking to do some electrical work while in the shower .....~CS~


Like this?


----------



## canadian-dj (Oct 15, 2011)

Most every "retrofit" LED downlight iv ever seen is wet location rated. so by the time you buy a shower trim and led bulb the retrofit is a cheaper easier solution. (of course you need the can to put it in) but thats how i do it in any shower


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Good suggestions and I would go with a recessed led if not for the fact that there is an octagon box for mounting the current fixture. BTW, it looks like it was meant for damp locations. In any event it is why I was looking at surface/box mount fixtures. The house was built in 1971 so I am not surprised at this.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's one from http://www.lightthestore.com/ceilingshower-lights/ Don't know anything about them but it may be worth a shot. Man, residential electrical is a pita. In the commercial world we'd be above the ceilings somehow and would likely be dealing with a recessed can anyway.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Oops. Just noticed this fixture is sold in Canada. Maybe not available in the States.


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> Like this?


That is SO photoshopped. Nobody could be THAT stupid


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nukie Poo said:


> That is SO photoshopped. Nobody could be THAT stupid


I agree, they used way to much caulk around that soap dish.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

sqaure D,..someones got money


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I agree, they used way to much caulk around that soap dish.


Lol, it was on a local social feed, rumored to be one of the medias hotel rooms in Sochi. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Halo has come out with a great light for your situation. It is a SLD606830 Halo and is good for wet locations. It fits in a standard nail on box that is 2 1/2" deep. That bracket there is not shown where it should be. Basically the led module fits inside the box . The bracket has a pocket where the module fits and you just twist the fixture in place. I have install 4 of these lately.

They cost about $40.00


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Dennis, that is a superb looking solution. And the price is great. I will need to check box depth to make sure of things but I think it will work. Thanks man!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Halo has come out with a great light for your situation. It is a SLD606830 Halo and is good for wet locations. It fits in a standard nail on box that is 2 1/2" deep. That bracket there is not shown where it should be. Basically the led module fits inside the box . The bracket has a pocket where the module fits and you just twist the fixture in place. I have install 4 of these lately.
> 
> They cost about $40.00





Satch said:


> Dennis, that is a superb looking solution. And the price is great. I will need to check box depth to make sure of things but I think it will work. Thanks man!


Take the dude in post #8 off your ignore list. :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> Like this?


Shut. Up. :laughing: No way, that has to be photoshopped.

I did however, do a small job a couple years ago where I had to add a circuit into a panel that wasn't in the shower, but it was within 18' of the shower. You could wash your hair and flip breakers at the same time. It had to have been some remodel job that never got permitted years and years ago.

I called the inspector before I pulled the permit on that one to make sure I wouldn't run into any problems.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Take the dude in post #8 off your ignore list. :laughing:


 Sometimes you just have to show the pictures....LOL


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Whoa, I missed that post entirely. Thanks again to Dennis and sorry 3xdad for missing it the other day. Missing the forest for the trees and all that...


----------

